# Jack and Maui....1st attempt..



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I posted thi on other forum but wanted to post here too as some friends are here  and also I wasnt new friend to know about our "adventures"

I got confused on the eggs so I deleted what I just wrote...

bottom line is there were 7 eggs layed in total but no more than three were there at the same time

four eggs got cracked... more like pecked as they had tiny holes in them... I had to toss them as liquid was leaking...

so there were two eggs at a certain time and when third arrived, one of the first two got cracked.... until I was finally left with the last three

so i still have 3 eggs out of 7 layed.... I still don´t know if fertile as I haven´t seen them mate since they first started when first and second eggs were layed....

they started laying on the 9 then 11 then 12, then 14 then 16, 18, 20.

Jack is a Pied male, not sure about splits but I think lutino and possibly pearl. out of lutino and pied parents. not sure who was who (mom and dad)
Maui is a cinnamon light pied female, out of lutino and pied parents, not sure who was who (mom and dad)

they are not related just happen to have the same combo of lineage

let´s see if they hatch and do they give me 

mom to be









dad to be


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

pics to be added here


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

and here so you don´t have to be scrolling around much


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

lol can't wait! I knowyou've wanted babies for years now! Best of luck mate 

Kirby


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Goodluck! I,m sure the baby's will be super cute they always are.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck  Hope they hatch


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Best of luck!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Goodluck to you and the babies! Here is a great link for mutation help http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------

